# Mini sled



## rherrell (Nov 19, 2008)

---


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 19, 2008)

Rick,

What a fantastic tool/jig!  Thank you very much for sharing this with us.

Jim Smith


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 19, 2008)

Rick, that is awesome! Nice work, man! :RockOn::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll be driving through your area over Thanksgiving, can I pick mine up then? :wink:


----------



## leehljp (Nov 19, 2008)

Great sled!

I have two sleds and can't live without them. Having a sled is like having a totally different saw.


----------



## DKF (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice.....thanks for the photo tutorial!


----------



## rej19 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is why this site is so great. People willing to share and idea or "invention" that helps each of us in some way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## avbill (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a very nice design for segmenting lateral designs into your pen.  Yet for safety reason you have left yourself open for missing fingers.  The oak pieces [brace] that is across the plywood  look from  your photo to be  dangerously too low profile.  And the area around the saw blade cut  is not marked


----------



## rej19 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you interested. It looks like Rocklers has a kit on sale now for $14.99 that has the hardware to build a similar sled.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you Rick!  I have all the hardware to make just such a sled.  Really appreciate you sharing this.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks very much for sharing Rick.


----------



## marcruby (Nov 19, 2008)

I really appreciate your sharing that information.  And that is one beautiful sled.  Of course, it shows in your pens as well.

Marc


----------



## mrburls (Nov 19, 2008)

Rick, It's people like you who make this site so wonderful to learn from with photo tutorial and all. Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## tipsteve (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you Rick for your post.  I have been trying to get results on a band saw and have been disappointed.  The sled is a great idea.  Now I just need a new table saw as I have a robi BT3000 (no slots).  Now I have the pictures to convince the wife why I need one.


----------



## ronhampton (Nov 19, 2008)

nice sled,rick. thanks for sharing!:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

rherrell said:


> I'm only allowed 5 photos so see the next post...............



There is no limit to the number of photos in posts, or at least that's how I have it set. Are you not able to post more than that?


----------



## Nickfff (Nov 19, 2008)

Rick,
Thanks for sharing-that sled looks like a great idea...

Where did you get the hardware and how much was it?

I looked on the Rockler site but it says similar components are $129.00
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18063

REJ19-where do you see $14.99?


Thanks,


----------



## rej19 (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is the link to Rocklers I mentioned. It has most of what you would need I believe. I went to the local Rocklers here in Indy yesterday and they price matched this ad. There will still be a few other hardware pcs you may need.         

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5209d.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 20, 2008)

tipsteve said:


> Thank you Rick for your post.  I have been trying to get results on a band saw and have been disappointed.  The sled is a great idea.  Now I just need a new table saw as I have a robi BT3000 (no slots).  Now I have the pictures to convince the wife why I need one.


I also have a BT3000.  That saw has worked great for my purposes, so I have no plans to replace it.

You should check out www.bt3central.com .  You will find lots of ways to maximize your saw.  Among them, was an article on how to make a miter slot for the BT3000.  Here's a link to it.


----------



## Nickfff (Nov 20, 2008)

Rick/Ron,

Thanks for sharing and the replies.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice stuff there Rick!


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 23, 2008)

Well Rick, based on your pictures I got busy today and gave building the jig a try. This is my attempt. Won't get to try it out until after Thanksgiving, that a darn long wait!  Not quite as pretty as yours, I didn't have any pretty scraps laying around.

Thanks again, if you have any suggestions on how I could improve mine, I'm all ears.., err eyes.


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 24, 2008)

That is just what I need. Thank you for the info as some one said earlier that is what makes this site so wonderful. After the holidays when all my orders are filled this will be my first project of the new year. Thanks again.


----------



## SherryD (Nov 25, 2008)

great sled, thank you for sharing.  Looks like a trip to Rockers tomorrow.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2008)

jeff said:


> There is no limit to the number of photos in posts, or at least that's how I have it set. Are you not able to post more than that?



Jeff,
when I post photos it only allows total of 5... where do I change the setting?


----------



## larryc (Jul 5, 2010)

Rick
Came across this posting from couple years back and couldn't find any other posts on the purpose of the jig.
Is it for celtic knot pens?
Could you expound on its purpose and use or point me to other threads that do so?
Thanks
Larry


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 5, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Jeff,
> when I post photos it only allows total of 5... where do I change the setting?


 


  But it's 5 per post---just post 5 more on your next post:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 5, 2010)

larryc said:


> Rick
> Came across this posting from couple years back and couldn't find any other posts on the purpose of the jig.
> Is it for celtic knot pens?
> Could you expound on its purpose and use or point me to other threads that do so?
> ...


 
It is simply a crosscut sled . It is useful for any number of cross cutting needs . It can be used for trimming blanks to length , width , angle , celtic crosses , eagle feathers .... the list goes on and on . What exactly were you looking for ?


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 5, 2010)

I built mine to make pens with what we called "feathers" in them. Doesn't really seem like the correct term now, with all the beautiful feather pens being made now days. Here is a sample: (although not a very good one)


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Paul , the feathers you speak of have very little to do with bird feathers , they are actually called Eagle feathers because of the man who originally thought up the idea . His name here on the IAP was ctEaglesc or otherwise known as Eagle . He passed away 2 years ago but during his time with us he was a genius for taking simple designs and making spectacular pens from them . He was an amazing man of great talent and will always be missed by many here .


----------

